

Why is C# suddenly so popular? - SriniK
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/575513/why-is-c-sharp-suddenly-so-popular

======
tluyben2
Offtopic: is there a karma level for downvoting a topic, not just a comment?

------
mquander
Note that this question and the corresponding answers are several years old.

~~~
program
It often puzzled my mind how a story like this can jump on HN first page. The
world has changed a lot in the last 3 years.

[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

<http://lang-index.sourceforge.net/>

P.S. I know that TIOBE isn't a reliable source of informations but it's
somewhat interesting to take a look that the statistics

